# The Truth About HST Tax Collection



## Amazed (Jul 19, 2015)

Recently the story about who should collect HST came up. While Uber is once again trying to deny any responsibility and shift the onus onto the drivers, there are some important facts that everyone should be aware of.

While it is correct that any driver not earning over $30k is not required to register for HST, unless it is under regulated fares, Uber itself is required to be registered and charge HST on services provided in Ontario as it most certainly earns over the $30k threshold.

Because Uber sets the rates and collects the fare from the passenger it is subject to the tax requirement as it is the company that is providing the service. The drivers do not collect from the passengers directly as Uber would like it to be interpreted. Uber does, and then pays the driver.

If the driver is registered for HST, Uber would be required to pay HST to the driver on their earnings and then deduct it as a credit from the total they collected from the fare.

If the driver is not registered for HST, under the exemption, Uber would not pay them HST and would remit the total HST collected on the fare to the government.

It is no surprise the Uber is trying to extract itself from responsibility on this issue as it has on most others. Their standard canned media statements that they do everything right is once again not accurate.

There is absolutely no question in this case that as a service provider they are subject to the rules of tax collection.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Amazed said:


> Recently the story about who should collect HST came up. While Uber is once again trying to deny any responsibility and shift the onus onto the drivers, there are some important facts that everyone should be aware of.
> 
> While it is correct that any driver not earning over $30k is not required to register for HST, unless it is under regulated fares, Uber itself is required to be registered and charge HST on services provided in Ontario as it most certainly earns over the $30k threshold.
> 
> ...


^^^
Just one question. 
What is HST? 
HotShotTravis? 
There's a fee for that?


----------



## Amazed (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm sure if they could get away with it, they would charge such a fee. It is the sales tax in Ontario, Canada.


----------

